# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Основные аспекты полиморфизма в C++

## Zaracryqeebduk

Доброго времени суток.Сколько я не читал книг и уроков по С++-программированию, я так и не смог понять что такое полиморфизм.Можно ли как-то просто и доступно объяснить что такое полиморфизм, как его использовать, зачем, когда его лучше избегать?

----------


## Detpitisus

Просто и доступно. На примере геометрических фигур.Есть базовый класс "фигура". У него определен виртуальный метод (например: "Отобразить").Наследуем от этого класса (например: треугольник) и переопределяем метод "Отобразить".Таким образом в итоге получится несколько различных классов (напр: круг, квадрат, треугольник), у каждого из которых будет переопределен метод "Отобразить".

----------


## Krinjaixter

*Zaracryqeebduk*,
Полиморфизм - это способ управления сходными объектами: общие свойства выделяются, частные игнорируются.Если, например, в отделе работают трое: Иванов, Петров и Сидоров, то с точки зрения начальника, у него есть три Исполнителя, к любому их которых можно обратиться с командой Исполнить. Однако, результаты исполнения могут (или должны) при этом различаться.Скажем, если Исполнитель - это артист, выступающий на концерте с сольным номером, то, по команде Исполнить, один исполнит скрипичный концерт, другой споет, а третий поскачет вприсядку.
Полиморфизм в C++

----------

